# buck bomb?



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah they work pretty well. I use it on the fog setting and spray it when I'm walking to my stand.


----------



## parkerhunter101 (Jan 25, 2009)

so like a cover scent? how to you get it on the fog setting?


----------



## tszakelyhidio (Jan 20, 2012)

Just lock it on and let it run out. But that costs $10 a hunt


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

parkerhunter101 said:


> so like a cover scent? how to you get it on the fog setting?


There should be a little switch by the nozzle that switches it from a fog to a mist. Unless they changed the design.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Can't recall a little switch. 

Good stuff. Had great luck with it compared to other scents. 


Sent from my PSE i-Force.


----------



## boxerjake77 (Jan 16, 2010)

Might try some this year.


----------



## parkerhunter101 (Jan 25, 2009)

it seems to have mixed reviews but i guy i hunt with shot a buck last year that according to him ran in with his nose to the ground


----------



## parkerhunter101 (Jan 25, 2009)

btw i didnt see a switch just looked at it but you can control how much you let out of the can lol


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

i havent tryed it yet but i want to. if the price wasnt so high i would buy it.i wish they could make it like 5 or 8 bucks


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

parkerhunter101 said:


> btw i didnt see a switch just looked at it but you can control how much you let out of the can lol


I knew there was a way to do it, I just couldn't remember how.


----------



## parkerhunter101 (Jan 25, 2009)

it is really over priced but when you compare it to all the other big name brands its close because ten bucks is expense to waste if you do not get any luck lol.. the only reason i gave in was the luck it had in the woods i hunt


----------



## wolfeman (Dec 3, 2010)

i know the bear bomb works had a bear come in that we haven't ever seen before with its nose in the air!!
i got 2 estrous and one buck ready to go!!!!


----------



## cuttingedge (Feb 19, 2005)

Buck Bomb Estrus absolutely does work, if the deer are in the right stage of rut. I spray it on foliage about thigh high, on the ground, and even mist some from my stand. I have found that it may take a day of application to really get the deer coming. I used it one time in the evening, and a buck I hadn't seen was about 10 yards from my stand. As I was climbing down I noticed him standing there in the dark. I yelled, cussed, took my limb saw and whacked the heck out of my climber and he would not leave. It was very unsettling, as a buck deer in rut thinking there is a doe near is a very dangerous animal. I had to walk out backwards a while worried he might attack.

It works. Period.


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

there on sale at meijers for 6 bucks now


----------



## parkerhunter101 (Jan 25, 2009)

haha thats a good success story :darkbeer: cant wait for the rut to come around


----------



## denverrdan (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't get why everyone says its o over priced??? It's 5 fluid ounces for 10 bucks. If you get the small glass bottles of tinks, its 8 bucks for 1.4 ounces... its wayyy more bang for your buck.


----------



## parkerhunter101 (Jan 25, 2009)

thats a very good out look on it never thought of it like that


----------



## amazin archer90 (Sep 19, 2011)

sightmaster said:


> i havent tryed it yet but i want to. if the price wasnt so high i would buy it.i wish they could make it like 5 or 8 bucks


It is 5 ounces compared to $6 for one ounce of tinks


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

just saw this, i have used this for years it put a very very fine mist that floats in the wind, had several bucks that came in DOWN wind and it turns them like magic most curl the lips and come straight in......[RUT SEASON] and i wont hunt without it, it gives me a little edge....im old and its the best sent i ever used..bar none....the fine mist carries a long way. i dont lock mine in i just use small doses where and when i need them. but i keep mine very close so i can get it fast when i need it . if it locks down just pop it back out with a thumb nail...coach mike farmer


----------

